# Abelman's Grilled Leeks



## cowgirl (Mar 22, 2009)

I gave Abelman...Pete's, grilled leek recipe a try and they were wonderful!
Thank you again Pete!!
I split the leeks and brushed them with bacon drippings and seasoned with kosher salt...



Onto the grilll....




I wrapped the leeks in foil and continued cooking for about 15 minutes...



Then topped the leeks with a splash of balsamic vinegar, some smoked cheese (all I had on hand) and some crumbled bacon.



They were tasty and my company loved them too. :)



Thank you again for sharing your recipe Pete, I will be making these again soon.

Thanks for checking out my GrillView.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 27, 2009)

You wouldn't mind if I take a leek would you?. I musta missed abe's post on this and need to grow some more of these this year after seeing that. Thanks Abe, and Jeanie for bringing this up again.


----------

